# PIR sensor backflow



## Inkysquid (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi, I am trying to connect two PIR sensors in parallel to operate one set of lights at the top and bottom of a set of stairs. Individually they work fine, but if they are both on at the same time they momentarily turn off them come back on again for the set time and repeat. 

The PIR sensors only have two connections, live and switched power out. 

Is there a simple device I can install to stop AC current flowing from one to the other?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Some ideas here: Pir sensors for flood lights, parallel wiring 2 sensors to one load


----------



## Inkysquid (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks for the reply Corday, but my PIR sensors are a little different to the ones in your link. In that they do not have a neutral, just a live and an output. So when one PIR activates the lights it allows current to the other PIR output which seems to mess up the system.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Supposedly what you're doing, connecting in parallel should do what you want. Possibly a short? They're "talking" to each other, but something temporarily gets in the way. We have real electricians as regulars on TSF so hopefully someone can figure out what triggers them to come back on.


----------

